# Street Dogs of Istanbul (WaPo article)



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

This article describes a new film about the street dogs of Istanbul.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2021/03/18/istanbul-turkey-dogs-stray-documentary/?itid=hp_travel


----------

